# Tru Spot lens for field???



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

New to field. I've got a 8x 1/4 grind or a 6x 3/8 grind. Would either work for field??


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

6X and 8X might be a bit strong for you in a field archery environment. You'll likely perceive a lot more motion, especially at the longer distances. I just switched from a 6x down to a 4x and am much happier as I can now hold on target longer without getting the heebies.... :wink:


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

I use a 6x 1/4 grind for field and have won our state field (Master Senior FS) for the past 3 yrs in a row..I set the state record in both the Field, Hunter and 900 round with it. I also have an 8pwr 1/4 grind but use it very seldom...cant stand the movement that I see....the 6x 1/4 works perfectly...I put a 1/4 inch orange circle around the grind which helps on the hunter target and just center the bull..I cant see a 4x working unless the grind is smaller than 1/4 cuz you would have too much space around the bull on the longer ranges with the smaller target such as the 50 yrd, 30 yrd and the 65 yrd. I do love my truspots...never could use a dot in a scope..always trying to look around the dot.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Never shot a lense outdoors, used the 6x indoors a little and liked it. I hold pretty steady but the 8x will probably be too much but i'll try it. will the 3/8 grind on the 6x be too big? I can put a circle reticle on it i guess?????
thx for the replies.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

I shoot pretty well on 3d w an up pin and no lense but there isn't any orange dots your trying to hit on them so peeking isn't really a problem. Indoors the tru spot helped me over the up pin for just that reason.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use a 6x 3/8 grind for field and it works great.

I can't shoot a 6x lens with a dot because of too much perceived movement, but with the Tru spot it is great for me. You definitely wouldn't want a 4x in a truspot.

I prefer the 3/8 over the 1/4 inch grind for field (I shoot the 1/4 grind indoor). The 1/4 gets too small on some of the closer targets like the bunny and the 15, and I end up not being able to see the whole dot. For some reason, I don't do as well trying to center up the "x" ring as centering up the dot.

I don't use a reticle on mine, I tried it and found myself concentrating on the wrong stuff when using it.


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thx i'll try my first shoot w/ the 6 3/8 grind w/out the circle.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

heaterht240 said:


> Thx i'll try my first shoot w/ the 6 3/8 grind w/out the circle.


Let us know how it goes...:thumb:


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

just about to try a true spot lens too. have 6x 3/8 and 8x 3/8. originally for indoor but want to try it for field as i notice i sometimes drop my focus from the dot to the up pin.

hunter faces could be a challenge. won't get to try it until late August but will post back my experiences


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

Paul Payne said:


> I use a 6x 1/4 grind ......I set the state record in the 900 round with it. I put a 1/4 inch orange circle around the grind which helps on the hunter target and just center the bull..


I use the exact same thing, Paul. Great for F/H.

How the heck do you tell where you are in that 11" yellow 10/9 ring on the 900 targets?


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

heaterht240 said:


> will the 3/8 grind on the 6x be too big?


Nope. Some like it. Different strokes for different folks applies.



> I can put a circle reticle on it i guess?????


Works good for some, that's what I use.

It's all good, just try to see what you like.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

DLJ said:


> hunter faces could be a challenge.


That depends. I like the Hunter faces better and usually shoot 5-10 points better on them. Whatever jerks your bobber under applies here.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

montigre said:


> 6X and 8X might be a bit strong for you in a field archery environment. You'll likely perceive a lot more motion, especially at the longer distances. I just switched from a 6x down to a 4x and am much happier as I can now hold on target longer without getting the heebies.... :wink:


A 6 or 8 with one of these lenses is nothing like shooting a 6X with a dot or a fiber. The extra perceived motion actually comes from the dot you have in the scope. Not the magnification. That's why a .40 fiber/dot or larger will move less then a .19 or .10 fiber even in a 4X lens. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

DLJ said:


> just about to try a true spot lens too. have 6x 3/8 and 8x 3/8. originally for indoor but want to try it for field as i notice i sometimes drop my focus from the dot to the up pin.
> 
> hunter faces could be a challenge. won't get to try it until late August but will post back my experiences


I don't see how a hunter face would be any different then shooting at a field face. All you should be focusing on is the dot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

Well i've got a couple shoots under my belt now. First shoot was a 900 rd at a 122cm face from 60,50, and 40. Shot w/ 6x 3/8 w/ no circle, Did okay, scored 881 and took 5th overall. Decided I would try putting in a 1/4 circle after that shoot. Went to the Mo state field shoot last weekend and shot alot better than I thought I would. I actualy won the thing!!! Lens worked great w/ an orange circle, actuallly doubled the circle to make it more visable. I had no shot apprehension at all w/ this system. Can't wait for the indoor season to start, my shooting just keeps improving. I can't believe i'm a state Champ!! woo hooooo


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Kade said:


> I don't see how a hunter face would be any different then shooting at a field face. All you should be focusing on is the dot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just thinking it may be more difficult to centre up on the face. Might notmbe and if that is the case then great. I'll find out this weekend anyway.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I'm piddling with a 4X lens and a NEGATIVE 6X lite red Aero lens with a 5/16" hole in it. 
Most interesting concept, since the un-magnified portion is at a NEGATIVE 2 while the "hole" is magnified to 4X. Just thought I'd try it, and so far, it is "most interesting".

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

That is how the original lenses were made with the negative
2x. It allows the outside viewable area to sort of fold
back around the center giving you more "norma" target
to look at.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Compared to my original 6X with a 3/8" grind, the area outside of the grind is much larger than the area outside of the "hole" (4X) area with the -6X red Aero lens. Same goes with my 6X Aero lens and -6X red Aero lens...that net "0" on the outside of the hole is MUCH larger than the -2 I'm getting with the 4X/-6X combo. 2X negative makes a HUGE difference in what I see outside of that "hole". Not all bad, but it will take more getting used to.
Those other 4-spots on the NFAA face are TINY buggers, ha. When I'm holding solidly is is a pleasure to shoot with the 4X/-6X combo, but if I'm not holding properly with BT....it gets squirrely to see anything, ha.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I'm using a +6X with a red -6X Aero with a 5/16" hole that I'm loving for field. Really helps my focus on the X without distraction. I like this system much better than the original True Spot lens. I have 3 of the originals, 4X, 6X & 8X, all are AP with 3/8" grinds.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

So managed to get a few arrows in on the practise range today. Tried the 6x 3/8" lens in my classic II Scope, only had maybe 2 doz arrows before a prong on my TT blade snapped. 

I was shooting at 30 yards at a 35cm field face.

First end was weird but soon settled in to it, no more distracting pin or dot which always seemed to pull my focus away from the spot. Think I'm gonna like this.

Won't be able to shoot again until next weekend but am looking forward to trying different distances and also the 8x 3/8" lens


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

The orange circle I have around the grind circles the gold perfectly at 60m then circles the 10 ring perfectly at 40m...now if I could just get the circle to hold still....I just got a new C4 and the bow holds much better than my VP...to bad this years outdoors is over...cant wait for next year


----------



## Paul Payne (Apr 1, 2007)

on the hunter targets all you see is a black face around the outside of the lens and its really hard to tell if you have the white spot centered in the lense...it easier to tell if its centered if you have a smaller circle to center it in...


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm gunning for you next year  Wish I wouldn't have made those two mistakes the last 4 targets....lessons learned
Indoor this year will be fun too. I'm shooting an 8x flat glass in them small housing. the entire 4 ring fits perfectly inside the scope.


heaterht240 said:


> Well i've got a couple shoots under my belt now. First shoot was a 900 rd at a 122cm face from 60,50, and 40. Shot w/ 6x 3/8 w/ no circle, Did okay, scored 881 and took 5th overall. Decided I would try putting in a 1/4 circle after that shoot. Went to the Mo state field shoot last weekend and shot alot better than I thought I would. I actualy won the thing!!! Lens worked great w/ an orange circle, actuallly doubled the circle to make it more visable. I had no shot apprehension at all w/ this system. Can't wait for the indoor season to start, my shooting just keeps improving. I can't believe i'm a state Champ!! woo hooooo


----------



## heaterht240 (Sep 16, 2006)

nothing like good competition!! Mental mistakes are the hardest to take, you know you shot well though. Looking forward to shooting more field shoots next year, I really enjoyed the long range shooting and lots of arrows. Nice change of pace from the 30 yrd 3D target over and over again.


wolf44 said:


> I'm gunning for you next year  Wish I wouldn't have made those two mistakes the last 4 targets....lessons learned
> Indoor this year will be fun too. I'm shooting an 8x flat glass in them small housing. the entire 4 ring fits perfectly inside the scope.


----------

